# Hostel near Toronto Union Station



## TimePeace (Oct 22, 2012)

Is there a hostel within walking distance of the station in Toronto? How's the neighborhood in general?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 23, 2012)

Maine Rider said:


> Is there a hostel within walking distance of the station in Toronto? How's the neighborhood in general?


There's a couple downtown and within walking distance Union Station. Just google "Toronto Hostels Downtown"

.......and Toronto is entirely safe for walking.


----------

